# 3x3 blindfolded solvers discord!



## CornerTwisted (Aug 9, 2022)

Join if you love to blindsolve or talk to blindsolvers!








Join the Blindfolded solvers Discord Server!


Check out the Blindfolded solvers community on Discord - hang out with 150 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 3, 2022)

hey


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 3, 2022)

I know nothing of how to solve a 3x3 blind folded what to learn first?


----------

